# my virgin journey across europe



## shaky (Jun 3, 2012)

traveling to prague from calais and then onto ghent. can anybody tell me where i can park our 7 berth motorhome on this trip please?


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We have a large van, parked it in Gent Aire with no problems, very close to trams into city centre, can be a bit noisy with fly over near. Very close to police station for security. 



Mandy


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

We stayed at Camping Blaarmeersen campsite, quite good for access into the city with a bus stop about 150m from campsite. Buy your tickets from the campsite office and save about 20%.

http://www.select-site.com/campsites/overview.cfm?mc=229&regionID=877_876_878

Mandyandandy - where was the aire ? We couldn't find anything other than Blaaarmeersen listed.

Ghent is a lovely city, well worth exploring.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

IanA said:


> - where was the aire ? We couldn't find anything other than Blaaarmeersen listed.


It's this one:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/gentbrugge-aire-campsite.html

We stayed there a couple of months ago and I agree: Ghent is a very interesting city.

G


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grizzly said:


> IanA said:
> 
> 
> > - where was the aire ? We couldn't find anything other than Blaaarmeersen listed.
> ...


Better than Bruges?

If so, will be there on next trip West. There has to be something to break the monotony of the North European Plain!

Geoff


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Better than Bruges?
> 
> If so, will be there on next trip West. There has to be something to break the monotony of the North European Plain!
> 
> Geoff


As good as:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghent

G


----------



## IanA (Oct 30, 2010)

We tried to stop off in Bruges - found the overnight MH area - 22 Euros a night, not sure what it included. Couldn't find any day parking, started raining hard, so we had lunch overlooking a river/canal next to main road, then went shopping near Dunkerque - must go back, but is there any day parking?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

We were there on a Sunday this year and we followed the signs from the M/way for 'Centre', which takes you up west side of the city (at the time through road works which are probably still there) and then directs you off to right on a dual carriageway with a service road in front of houses - there is parking on both the main and service road. Probably full in week by 0730 but OK on a Sunday - well it was in March. We only walked 2-300 metres and across a canal bridge into the old part.

Shops were mostly open - especially chocolate shops!

Well worth a visit.

Geoff


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

IanA said:


> We tried to stop off in Bruges - found the overnight MH area - 22 Euros a night, not sure what it included. Couldn't find any day parking, started raining hard, so we had lunch overlooking a river/canal next to main road, then went shopping near Dunkerque - must go back, but is there any day parking?


Day parking in Brugge, no problem, it is on the ring road, right next to the canal, and the lift up bridge. did not keep the co-ordinates it was that easy


----------

